# San Juan 24s in Chicago



## dbrezina (Nov 17, 2002)

I was wondering if there were any other San Juan 24s in Chicago. I''ve only seen a couple in the last five or six years. Since there were 1300 of them built, and they are nicely performing, economical keelboats, it would certainly be nice to have a class to race. My Scorpion is moored in Montrose Harbor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i have seen a couple in jackson park, but that was last year (the last time i was in chi-town)
jp


----------

